# ss108 on a 750?



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm looking at getting ss108 14" ITP rims for my 08 750 brute, and the dealers are telling me that they won't fit, but i can't see why they wouldn't. Does anybody have this set up on there 750 brute 08?


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't see why they wouldnt other than the tabs on the hubs. The worst you may have to do is grind the tabs on your hubs.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I found a fitment guide on another site that sells them . they say they will fit it . but i say youll probably have to get spacers or grind the tabs. They are 4/110 bolt pattern. they fit 05-09 brutes


----------



## bruteboy (Jan 11, 2010)

have em on my 09 grind the tabs not hard at all


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

do u have to grind the tabs to pt the ss 112s on a 09 brute.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

no the ss112 fit the 08-09 is what I was told. I already have spacers for my 08 so i gues i won't need to grind the tabs.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

NMKawie has that set up I think he has no problem


----------



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

I have 12inch 108s on my 08 brute. i dont have spacers and i did not grind the tabs off.they fit like a glove.maybe diff in the two sizes.


----------

